# Seeking A Game in Scottsdale, North Phoenix or East Glendale



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd like to to back into regular face to face gaming. I live in Scottsdale, AZ. My major crossroads are ViaLinda & Hayden near Scottsdale & Shea. 

Transportaion is a bit of a problem, however if there was someone that was asble to give me a lift, I'd gladly pay gas money. This also applies to any gamers in the Phoenix and east Glendale area.

Drop me a line: Fukathka[at]Yahoo[dot]Com


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2008)

bump.


----------



## mlund (Jun 30, 2008)

You might want to try nosing around GameNightz at the Valley Metrocenter Mall (just West of the I-17 between Dunlap and Peoria).

There's also a regular RPGA event over at Imperial Outpost Games across from ASU West campus on Thunderbird Rd (around 45th Avenue or so).

Gamer's Inn down in Mesa's been building out pretty well and they have a lot of RPGs going on. There's Game Depot down in Tempe too but I've never been there personally.

- Marty Lund


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

mlund said:


> You might want to try nosing around GameNightz at the Valley Metrocenter Mall (just West of the I-17 between Dunlap and Peoria).
> 
> There's also a regular RPGA event over at Imperial Outpost Games across from ASU West campus on Thunderbird Rd (around 45th Avenue or so).
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll look into those.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 2, 2008)

Love the Game Depot, and play at the Gamer's Inn regularly, but nothing up north there.


----------



## theemrys (Aug 11, 2008)

It's a bit of a distance from you, but I know Imperial Outpost on Thunderbird (just west of the I-17) has games sometimes, and might have people that run games further east.


----------



## masakari (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking to host games at my place in North Phoenix. Check out my profile...


----------

